# 99 ford explorer wont start



## mofish (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey and thanks for looking,
I have a 99 ford explorer that wont start, the starter turns and everything, but it wont actually stay on. If i give it gas it starts but as soon as i let off it dies. Anyone have any ideas as to what might be wrong?


----------



## Revolution13815 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know much about Fords, but on my Dodge, I had a very similar problem. It was my Throttle Position Sensor. It needed adjustment/replacement. Also turn your ignition on accessory and make sure your fuel pump is whirring, and if it is, then check/replace your fuel filter. Its a start!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, my main question is, when you give it gas, and it starts, will it stay running if you stay on the pedal a little?

if it does, how well does it run?

this could be the idle solonoid, which controls how much pedal the engine gets when you aren't pushing the pedal.

if the only problem is that it won't idle, then it's probably that solonoid.

however, if it still runs bad, or won't run even while you push the pedal a little, then it's something else.

at that point, there is tons of things to check, throttle position sensor, manifold absolute pressure sensor, oxogen sensor, oil pressure sensor, fuel pump, fuel pump relay, fuel filter, fuel injectors, the list goes on and on.

so, does it stay running if you keep giving it gas?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Also...when it runs now or when it was running before....are you getting a "check engine" light? There could be a code set that will give a clue to the problem.


----------

